# 41 Elgin 4 Star Deluxe



## Volksauto (Jun 5, 2022)

Hi all! I’ve read many threads on this forum for several years but never actively participated but hopefully that is about to change. This place is a treasure trove of valuable information.
I obtained my first balloon tire bicycle! I found this in an antique store and I couldn’t believe my eyes and I had to have it. It’s an Elgin Four Star Deluxe Ladies bike. According to the seller, the year is 1941 but I’m unsure. Pretty sure I can determine that by identifying a letter in the serial number but I can’t seem to find one? If any of you guys can help me out with the correctness and the age of the bike I’d greatly appreciate it.
The bike is pretty rusty but from the looks of it, it’s 98-100% complete with all original equipment and tires.
































 Ive started taking the bike apart and have begun cleaning things up. Lots of time with 0000 steel wool and the chrome is shining up nicely. Gutted the tank’s electronics and to my surprise no batteries were left in so it was saved from any serious cancer. I tested the bulbs and horn and they still work. So far I threw in a D-Cell for the taillight and got it functional:






There is some ugly gray/silver paint that was brushed over the light assembly that I’d like to remove. Is there a good way in doing so without damaging the original paint underneath?




Again, I’m glad I’m posting here once again. I’ve had a couple of old bikes but ballooners is where my interest really peaks!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 5, 2022)

To remove the gray paint you may try some lacquer thinner and if that don't get it a product called Goof Off will usually do the trick--gloves and ventilation! The bike looks original, complete, and should clean up nicely. The bike is either a '40 or '41. "32953" is the serial number. Are there any other numbers/letters on the bottom bracket by the serial? Here is one I have. V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 5, 2022)

I’m not sure, but I think all of these Four Star Ladies Sport models, are considered 1940 models, regardless of when they were actually manufactured.
The bike I’m working on, has a 1939 serial number, and a 3rd quarter 1939 dated Musselman coaster brake, but the model is cataloged for 1940.
The 1941 type model was the deluxe version, that is lovingly called the Miss America.
These appear in the 1940 catalog as well, but I don’t think the Sport model was carried over for the 1941 model year.
Of course, I assume I’m wrong on this, but that is my understanding.
So, I think it’s safe to say, that your bike is a 1940 model.


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 5, 2022)

Here’s a picture of the one I’m working on.
Unfortunately, It’s a bit more of a project, that what you guys have.


----------



## Volksauto (Jun 6, 2022)

@Freqman1, I started using some Goof-Off on one of the headlights with some steel wool and all I gotta say is WOW! Stuff makes it seem too easy. But could Goof-Off also damage the original paints?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 7, 2022)

Volksauto said:


> @Freqman1, I started using some Goof-Off on one of the headlights with some steel wool and all I gotta say is WOW! Stuff makes it seem too easy. But could Goof-Off also damage the original paints?
> View attachment 1641483



Try to stay away from any pinstripes and just use enough to get the old paint off and don’t let it sit too long. I use one rag just for thinner to wipe a spot off after I use the Goof Off. V/r Shawn


----------



## Volksauto (Jun 7, 2022)

I starting cleaning the right side of ornamental piece just to get an idea of what cleaning that would be like. It has several paint chips down to the bare metal. The original blue paint seems to be flaking off in some places. It has several cracks in the casting as well. How should I go about cleaning this piece? The Elgin logo will be hard to clean around without burning through the original paint.




Also, is there ways I could repair the cracks? Possibly JB Weld?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 7, 2022)

I’d just repaint the logo and yes JB Weld is about your best bet here. V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 10, 2022)

I got the headlight assembly and the wheels  built for mine.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 10, 2022)

We have one still packed away I need to get to in the next month or so.


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 10, 2022)

Alright, Mike!
That’s a great looking example.
My bike came with a black seat, but since it’s Green with Ivory trim, I wanted to get the Ivory saddle that is listed in the spec sheet.




I ended up buying a whole other bike, just to get this saddle.



Oddly enough, it had a black chassis, while the black seat had the chrome chassis.



So, I switched the chrome chassis on to the Ivory top, and Walla!
Now I’ve got the saddle of choice that every fashionable young American girl wanted in 1940.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 10, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> Alright, Mike!
> That’s a great looking example.
> My bike came with a black seat, but since it’s Green with Ivory trim, I wanted to get the Ivory saddle that is listed in the spec sheet.
> View attachment 1643744
> ...



Luckily I picked up one of those a while back. A lil more weathered, but should fit the bill


----------



## Volksauto (Jun 12, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> I got the headlight assembly and the wheels  built for mine.View attachment 1643591
> View attachment 1643592



Those headlights came out nicely. Did you touch up any of the paint or did all that rust just clean up?


----------



## Volksauto (Jun 12, 2022)

A little bit of rubbing compound transforms the whole color and finish. Just tried a bit on the top half of the tank still got some more to go.
Before:



 After:


----------



## MrMonark13 (Jun 12, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> Alright, Mike!
> That’s a great looking example.
> My bike came with a black seat, but since it’s Green with Ivory trim, I wanted to get the Ivory saddle that is listed in the spec sheet.
> View attachment 1643744
> ...



What happened to this “parts bike”?


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 13, 2022)

Volksauto said:


> Those headlights came out nicely. Did you touch up any of the paint or did all that rust just clean up?



No, I was planning on repainting them, but I was lucky enough, to find another set that was in much better original condition to use as replacements.
Nice job on that tank!
Your project is looking good.


MrMonark13 said:


> What happened to this “parts bike”?



It’s in the tool shed.
I’ve had a friend inquire about it, but so far no decisions have been made about it, until this project is in the home stretch.


----------



## Volksauto (Jul 3, 2022)

I’ve been busy with work so I haven’t had too much time to work on the bike but here is an update.
Cleaned up the front fender and the front half of the frame.
Before:



After:







I also cleaned up the chrome on the saddle. Completely pitted when acquired.




I rigged my own 6V battery for the tank lights and horn using four AA batteries. Still have to find a good way to install it and wire it up to the tank.




Speaking of horn, the horn is operational again.


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 3, 2022)

That’s looking fantastic!
Thanks for the update.
My project of the same model, is in a bit of a holding pattern right now.
But, I’m looking forward to getting it going again.


----------



## volksboy57 (Jul 3, 2022)

Very cool


----------



## Kstone (Jul 4, 2022)

This is so amazing. You are nailing this rehab. It's such a gorgeous bike!


----------



## Volksauto (Jul 4, 2022)

Chain guard cleaning.
Before:




After:


----------



## Nashman (Jul 27, 2022)

HATS OFF to a great job!!


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 17, 2022)

Well, I finally got our 40, Four Star, back together again.



It’s good to see this one back on its wheels.


----------



## Volksauto (Aug 24, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> Well, I finally got our 40, Four Star, back together again.
> View attachment 1681281
> It’s good to see this one back on its wheels.
> View attachment 1681545



Your bike came out very nicely! I’ve been really busy to work on mine. But since I saw this I have resumed working on it. I’ve got both hubs cleaned and greased up. Going to start reassembly soon.


----------



## Volksauto (Sep 12, 2022)

Headlight bezels are cleaned.



I picked up some NOS Goodyear whitewalls to throw on the bike. The one on the left is all cleaned up just to show a comparison.




I’ve finished polishing the back fender. Now I need to work on color matching the twin light die cast bits.
@cyclingday, are your headlights operational? If so, how did you wire up your power source?


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 12, 2022)

Volksauto said:


> Headlight bezels are cleaned.
> @cyclingday, are your headlights operational? If so, how did you wire up your power source?



I wired everything up, so that it would be there for a future owner, but I never tried to supply power to them to see if they worked.


----------



## Volksauto (Sep 20, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> The bike is either a '40 or '41. "32953" is the serial number. Are there any other numbers/letters on the bottom bracket by the serial?



Well I finally scratched away some dirt and paint and found “SD” over “32953”. Any clue what the SD stands for?


----------



## Volksauto (Oct 30, 2022)

Long overdue for an update. Final assembly should be soon.
Tires mounted and wheels finished.




Waxed the frame and all the painted bits. Greased the crank and purchased some repop Persons teardrop pedals for some extra bling.




Sand Blasted the shroud pieces. Repaired any cracks with JB Weld and then had them color matched.











Before:



After:


----------



## Rivnut (Oct 30, 2022)

Volksauto said:


> Well I finally scratched away some dirt and paint and found “SD” over “32953”. Any clue what the SD stands for?



I have both an SD and an SE stamped,bikes. Identified as 1939 and 1940 respectively.


----------



## piercer_99 (Oct 30, 2022)

Volksauto said:


> Well I finally scratched away some dirt and paint and found “SD” over “32953”. Any clue what the SD stands for?



SD = 1939


----------



## BRad90 (Oct 31, 2022)

Volksauto said:


> Chain guard cleaning.
> Before:
> View attachment 1657003
> After:
> View attachment 1657002



What compound did you use to clean the skirt and chain guard?


----------



## Volksauto (Oct 31, 2022)

BRad90 said:


> What compound did you use to clean the skirt and chain guard?



I used No. 7 Heavy Duty rubbing compound on the chain and skirt guard as well as on other pieces.





I used TurtleWax rubbing compound once I ran out. I didn’t have much of the No.7 to begin with. Both work pretty similarly, they seem to have the same grit.


----------



## Volksauto (Oct 31, 2022)

Here are the twin lights mocked up with the shroud after all the old grey paint has been removed.


----------



## Volksauto (Dec 20, 2022)

I apologize it’s been long overdue for an update. I finished the bike last month and I completely forgot to post photos of it. I took it on it’s maiden voyage and it rides nicely. But here it is finished up and put back together. Thanks to @Rust_Trader for hooking me up with the X-Pert speedometer.
































Some before and after shots:


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 21, 2022)

Nice job! You may want to add it to this thread as well. 









						The Girls Elgin 4 Star Deluxe Thread | Classic Balloon Tire Bicycles 1933-1965
					

I've seen more than a few of these scattered across different threads so lets get them together. No Miss Americas and no boys bikes. Thanks, Shawn




					thecabe.com


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 21, 2022)

Wow!
That looks fantastic!
And the lights work!
Nice job bringing that one back.
Thanks, for taking us along for the ride.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Dec 27, 2022)

Excellent work.. beautiful bike!


----------

